# Asparagus/Plumosa Fern?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a rather large one of these in my living room, and it really does well with lots of water and heavy misting. Makes me wonder if a small, young one would do well in a viv until it got too big. Anyone? 

(This would be the Plumosa Asparagus Fern - the really delicate-looking feathery one; not the spiky neon-green-rosemary-looking Asparagus Fern with the big poky thorns). 

The Plumosa DOES have teensy thorns, though. Not a big deal, to me, as a human...but might that be dangerous to the frogs? I understand from reading this board that they do fine with spiky-edged broms and such.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Pics???

I have an Asparagus fern in my Auratus viv. Not sure which type . but there are no thorns on it however the leaves are not like fern leaves at all but rather like pine needles ..
They tend to fall and it seems to be a slow grower.



Todd


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's a pic I found online. 
http://www.plantoasis.com/plants/1001_1020/images/1007_asparagus_fern2_Big.jpg

I'll try to take a picture of mine this weekend - my camera's charging right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

ive got one in a viv. its really delicate and cant take much trampling though. 

it grows pretty slow. its in a really well drained soil, but its got moss on top which holds moisture all the time. once it gets to the top of the viv the PC lights burn it a bit and stunt its growth at those areas, so theres not a lot of prunig that goes along with this particular one. its nice though because it makes a nice canopy a few inches from the glass and spreads out (and fill in) pretty thick.

two cobalts were just placed in the tank with it, so ill know soon how well it does with frogs.

and just for clarification the tank has been set up for about a year (with the fern) and just got frogs a week or so ago.


----------

